# Holy Poo Look at these Rhombeus'



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

I wish i was that guy lol, i wonder if he knows how much money those are worth in the world of aquarists.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

wow, those are HUGE !!!!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

ive seen the pic before and people said its a fishermans trick to stand back and hold the fish infront of you to make them look bigger

but they are still pretty big


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Ive also seen this before. I dont care what the trick is those rhoms are huge eaither way you look at it


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

i hate when ppl use that trick as an excuse. Its still a huge fish


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

Yeah I seen this about a year ago..very nice vinnys! What a shame! Most guesses put the smaller one around 12 inches and the larger one at 15 inches. Impressive.


----------



## bernokarl (Mar 26, 2007)

HUGE !


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

im just saying there big but not as big as they appear


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

dude....they are big....and they are big as they appear.....look at his GD hands.....that fish is every bit of 16-17-18"


----------



## yourockit (Aug 23, 2007)

Leasure1 said:


> dude....they are big....and they are big as they appear.....look at his GD hands.....that fish is every bit of 16-17-18"


What type of rhom and what location do you think they are from?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

If jdk's accurate in calling them "vinnys", that means that they are Venezuelan in origin. (That's what me mean when we call them "Vinnies".)


----------



## yourockit (Aug 23, 2007)

ChilDawg said:


> If jdk's accurate in calling them "vinnys", that means that they are Venezuelan in origin. (That's what me mean when we call them "Vinnies".)


thanks, what about type?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Do you want us to put a label on it, like "Black Rhom" or something? Usually "Vinny Rhom" is all it's called...


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

IDK guys....I see a few sparkles....lol......could be a black diamond....maybe even a jet black or super black rhom....lol

bro....these type names just describe the fish's collection point and THAT fishs color, etc
a blue diamond rhom is a rhom, with a blue tint, and sparkles....just as a black rhom is a RHOM that is black with no sparkles (Diamonds)

But science says that no matter what, where, when or who brings in a rhom......it is still just simply a rhombeous.

It would be like calling a tern a purple variant if you see a little blueish purple in it. They are all just made up names to discribe the fish's look and collection point.


----------



## jdk79 (Feb 22, 2003)

These fish according to the original post were collected in venezuela making them venezuelan varients.
They are all rhoms but just look different because of there evolution over hundreds of years in their habitat. They are pretty big fish but probably not 17-18 inches. There would of been some imported to the u.s. close to that size but no one has had one that close here yet. I had the largest vinny ever imported by shark aquarium and that one was alittle over 12 inches only. This varient just doesn't grow as big as the peru rhom.


----------



## yourockit (Aug 23, 2007)

ChilDawg said:


> These fish according to the original post were collected in venezuela making them venezuelan varients.
> They are all rhoms but just look different because of there evolution over hundreds of years in their habitat. They are pretty big fish but probably not 17-18 inches. There would of been some imported to the u.s. close to that size but no one has had one that close here yet. I had the largest vinny ever imported by shark aquarium and that one was alittle over 12 inches only. This varient just doesn't grow as big as the peru rhom.


Hmm, I want black Peruvian rhombeuses.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

Leasure1 said:


> bro....these type names just describe the fish's collection point and THAT fishs color, etc
> a blue diamond rhom is a rhom, with a blue tint, and sparkles....just as a black rhom is a RHOM that is black with no sparkles (Diamonds)
> 
> But science says that no matter what, where, when or who brings in a rhom......it is still just simply a rhombeous.


Hopefully sooner rather than later some changes will be made in classifacation instead of lumping all of these obviously diffrent fish into one species.


----------



## yourockit (Aug 23, 2007)

Tango374 said:


> bro....these type names just describe the fish's collection point and THAT fishs color, etc
> a blue diamond rhom is a rhom, with a blue tint, and sparkles....just as a black rhom is a RHOM that is black with no sparkles (Diamonds)
> 
> But science says that no matter what, where, when or who brings in a rhom......it is still just simply a rhombeous.


Hopefully sooner rather than later some changes will be made in classifacation instead of lumping all of these obviously diffrent fish into one species.
[/quote]
We need an official to take charge! Where's Frank? Why isn't he doing something about this? Frank is official, right?


----------



## injection11 (Aug 30, 2007)

how would you get the hook out of their mouths? cause i sure wouldn't stick my fingers anywhere near that things mouth.


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

Great Rhoms... 
Every serra lovers dream to keep in their tank


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

injection11 said:


> how would you get the hook out of their mouths? cause i sure wouldn't stick my fingers anywhere near that things mouth.


With a nipper or etc. u can get the hook.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

yourockit said:


> bro....these type names just describe the fish's collection point and THAT fishs color, etc
> a blue diamond rhom is a rhom, with a blue tint, and sparkles....just as a black rhom is a RHOM that is black with no sparkles (Diamonds)
> 
> But science says that no matter what, where, when or who brings in a rhom......it is still just simply a rhombeous.


Hopefully sooner rather than later some changes will be made in classifacation instead of lumping all of these obviously diffrent fish into one species.
[/quote]
We need an official to take charge! Where's Frank? Why isn't he doing something about this? Frank is official, right?
[/quote]

Because he'd rather do it scientifically...and right now, there's not enough scientifically to break _Serrasalmus rhombeus_ into different taxa.


----------



## yourockit (Aug 23, 2007)

ChilDawg said:


> bro....these type names just describe the fish's collection point and THAT fishs color, etc
> a blue diamond rhom is a rhom, with a blue tint, and sparkles....just as a black rhom is a RHOM that is black with no sparkles (Diamonds)
> 
> But science says that no matter what, where, when or who brings in a rhom......it is still just simply a rhombeous.


Hopefully sooner rather than later some changes will be made in classifacation instead of lumping all of these obviously diffrent fish into one species.
[/quote]
We need an official to take charge! Where's Frank? Why isn't he doing something about this? Frank is official, right?
[/quote]

Because he'd rather do it scientifically...and right now, there's not enough scientifically to break _Serrasalmus rhombeus_ into different taxa.
[/quote]

How does the "official" process of genus differentiation work?


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

It wouldn't be genus differentiation because it would be at the specific level. As far as I can tell, you need to have an article published in a peer-reviewed journal that clearly outlines the case as to why you think that the species needs to be split. The cases made here have not been sufficient to get into a reputable journal...

http://www.iczn.org/

Enjoy reading about the code, ya'll.


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Great information ChilDawg! 
These monster rhombeus in my opinion are some of the meanest looking creatures on the planet while they are also beautiful. Although the rhombeus is a fairly common piranha, it is still top on my list of piranhas that i want to own someday, in the serrasalmus category anyways. 
There is nothing like watching a really massive fish swimming to instill excitement in me. There is just something graceful about the movements of the fins and the gills that draws me to fishkeeping.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

Your right on there^^ Monster rhoms sure are something else--- they almost have a pre-historic look at times... or atleast my monster does-


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

very nice , i know someone with a 16ins vinny , its a real beast


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i always thought them messed up tails on some of the rhoms i see on this site was because of ammonia burn but these wild fish have the same tails


----------



## blackmaskelong (Aug 18, 2007)

locust said:


> very nice , i know someone with a 16ins vinny , its a real beast


can you get pics???


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Captive Herps said:


> very nice , i know someone with a 16ins vinny , its a real beast


can you get pics???
[/quote]
hes a member here so its up to him


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

why would a member here, who has a 16" vinny not post pics?


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> why would a member here, who has a 16" vinny not post pics?


hes a UK member , he either hasnt got round to it or cant be arsed


----------



## yourockit (Aug 23, 2007)

man, i love black rhombeuses


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Damn!!! I wish mine was that big...


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Makes me Horny!


----------

